# Image to Widescreen in Photoshop



## Stildawn

Hi All

I just got a 22" Widescreen monitor, but now all my wallpapers look crap.

Does anyone know of a way to make the images widescreen in photoshot, without distorting it too much.

Is this possible? Like some wallpaper sites offer the same picture in square and widescreen, how do they do it?

Cheers


----------



## cohen

Isn't this a double post?


----------



## Stildawn

Haha um no.

Now im trying to figure out how to convert square pics to widescreen using photoshop.


----------



## cohen

change the resolution and make then wider, it all depends on what screen you have.


----------



## Stildawn

Yeah but how to you make them wider without distorting them? Is there no way


----------



## cohen

well it depends on the quality.....

Sometimes if you make them smaller and then bigger they look crap, so you would need the original....

Also i'm, sure there is a tool in photoshop that will fix the distortion on the pic.

Sorry, but i'm now running out of ideas.


----------



## tremmor

heehe..............i got the same problem. i did get fair results picking pictures .
a fair start with good results for most. samsung 24" wide.

Desktop, right click properties then desktop tab and browse. find your pictures.
di a nice job. 

on the other hand. i seen the have special software for screensavers wide screen. havent had a chance to check it out yet. most of mine will be family and microsoft works fine so far.


----------



## WeatherMan

Theres no way you will be able to stretch a 4:3 Image to 16:9 and mantaining aspect ratio without cropping it. 

This probably won't look very good on desktop if the wallpaper has been cropped.

Best bet is just go to somewhere like interfacelift.com and pick something you like from their selections of widescreen wallpapers.


Or alteratively Download one of the high resolution 4:3 wallpapers from there and crop it into 16:9


----------



## Stildawn

Crop it. Ok ill try that. that should work


----------



## Da Mail Man

...greetings,

...can any of you guys check this post out and see if you can help me out a bit?.....thanask for any help you can offer!

http://www.computerforum.com/125505-need-photoshop-expert.html#post1024653


----------

